# Question about AR selector detent.



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Can the detent easily fall out, or is it in there pretty snug? The reason I ask this is because when I recently changed out my grip, the selector switch became very loose afterwards. The spring is still in there so the only thing I can think of is the detent somehow falling out without me noticing.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AR-15 Pistol Grip Change - YouTube






These vids may help to determine what may be wrong. If you remove the detent spring the safety detent could fall out easily. Sounds like you may be missing the safety detent or assembled incorrectly.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Can the detent easily fall out, or is it in there pretty snug? The reason I ask this is because when I recently changed out my grip, the selector switch became very loose afterwards. The spring is still in there so the only thing I can think of is the detent somehow falling out without me noticing.


There is at least one other possibility. Quite a few years ago, I helped a friend install a pistol grip on his AR, and after the install, he had the same problem you described. I knew it was put in correctly, but I tore it down again and checked anyway; everything seemed ok.

Eventually, we figured out the detent spring hole in the new pistol grip was much deeper than the old/original grip (about 1/4" deeper). We dropped a couple of steel shot pellets into the hole (to act as spacers, raising the base of the spring back to the correct height), reinstalled the grip, and everything worked fine.

If you still have the original grip, stick a piece of wire or something down the hole, mark it, pull it out, and measure to the mark, then pull off the new grip and check the hole depth in a similar manner, see if they are the same.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have the original grip. I did shine a flashlight into the hole in the receiver and there's definitely not a detent in there. I've got one on the way. It just sucks having to pay $5 shipping for a 99 cent order.


----------

